# Dog in heat but not bleeding?



## RCT80 (Jun 29, 2009)

My 4 year old rottweiler has always bled while she is in heat. I haven't been keeping track of her heat cycles, but I'm pretty sure she should be in heat or going into heat soon. However, she isn't bleeding. I've heard sometimes dogs just don't bleed and it's called a "silent heat" - is this true?

I'm planning on getting her spayed, but I can't get her spayed if she's in heat already. I am just a bit confused as to whether or not it's normal to not bleed during the heat cycle.


----------



## eastcoastwesty (Jul 5, 2009)

Several dogs have "silent heats". It is perfectly normal, and your vet should be able to run a test to tell if she is in heat. Also, dogs in heat, even a silent heat, tend to act a little differently, such as being more irratible than normal or just not acting themselves. I would go ahead and take her to the vet to be spayed, but alert the vet if you think she may be in heat, and they can just run the simple test before the procedure.

Also, if she is in heat she will be swollen around her vulva and you will also probably have stray male dogs surrounding your house. She also may have been accidentally bred before you had time to notice if she was bleeding. I would go to the vet.


----------



## RCT80 (Jun 29, 2009)

eastcoastwesty said:


> Several dogs have "silent heats". It is perfectly normal, and your vet should be able to run a test to tell if she is in heat. Also, dogs in heat, even a silent heat, tend to act a little differently, such as being more irratible than normal or just not acting themselves. I would go ahead and take her to the vet to be spayed, but alert the vet if you think she may be in heat, and they can just run the simple test before the procedure.
> 
> Also, if she is in heat she will be swollen around her vulva and you will also probably have stray male dogs surrounding your house. She also may have been accidentally bred before you had time to notice if she was bleeding. I would go to the vet.


Okay, thanks. Maybe it is just a silent heat.

I know 100% she hasn't been accidently bred. I live alone and work from home, so she is around me 24/7. She has no one else who takes care of her except me. She is never outside without her leash + muzzle. She's not allowed to roam.


----------

